# H: Death Korps W: £



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi there

I am selling a mostly unbuilt and unpainted Death Korps of Krieg army from Forgeworld. It contains:

- the entire contents of the Infantry Platoon Bundle
- 2 thudd guns, one with crew
- medusa emplacement with crew

A bit of it is painted partially. The rest are unbuilt, except the medusa which is mostly primed black with a few undercoats, and the other thudd which is just primed black. I can go into specifics and pics if anyone is interested.

In return I am looking for gbp over paypal. I would much prefer to sell everything as one army. I am in England as far as postage is concerned, bear that in mind!


Cheers, send me a pm if you are interested.


----------

